
The coming economic crash and how to stop it - esarbe
https://medium.com/@teamwarren/the-coming-economic-crash-and-how-to-stop-it-355703da148b
======
AnimalMuppet
Warning: Elizabeth Warren on Medium. There's a lot of "here's what I've been
doing", and "follow my policy proposals to avoid a crash". Oh, and of course,
"Trump is driving us toward the crash".

She may in fact be right. But right or wrong, she _definitely_ is campaigning.

